# Vidéo telecharger par Vdownloader



## Léanouu (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai suivi le conseil de Gaigo, télécharger des vidéos de youtube et Daylimotion grâce à Vdownloader, les vidéos ont été télécharger, jusque là, pas de problème. Mais... Pour les mettre sur son ipod' nano 8gb, où va-t-on les chercher, comment les trouver à partir de Itunes ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir.

Encode tes vidéos à l'aide d'un logiciel d'encodage style Handbrake, iPod Video Converter, FFmpegX, etc... Ensuite glisse les dans iTunes.


----------



## Léanouu (26 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'essayerais ces logiciels dès que j'aurais le temps.

&& pour les films j'ai également téléchargé un convertisseur : Free MP3 wwma converteur  version 1.8. Outre le fait que quand je clique sur l'icône, on doit installer je sais pas trp quoi avec un cd... Je passe les détails. En gros, je ne sais pas comment l'utiliser.

N'aurais-tu pas un logiciel simple d'utilisation à me proposer ! 

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ( je l'ai déjà dit  --' ) && en attente de ce "logiciel miracle".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

Ipod Video Converter est gratuit et très simple.


----------



## Léanouu (27 Janvier 2009)

Okay, merci je vais essayer tout ça ce soir !

&& on peut convertir un dvd si on l'insère dans l'ordi ? Parce que, le "ranger quelque part" dans l'ordi, je sais pas faire  --'   

Merci encore !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Plusieurs solutions logiciels sont disponibles.

- Handbrake (Mac/PC/Linux)
- Videora (PC)
- Catalyst Free (PC)

Si tu veux une solution simple, Catalyst Free est très bien.


----------



## Léanouu (27 Janvier 2009)

J'ai donc essayer le Ipod Video Converteur, il marche super bien !
Grace a  Vdowloader, j'avais déjà dans mes documents (j'ai enfin trouver où ce logiciel mettait les vidéos téléchargées ! ) une video de youtube, que j'ai convertis grâce a ce logiciel, je sais pas si c grâce au logiciel car il y avait plusieurs exemplaires de cette video && pas avec la même icône, mais cela dit, j'ai réussi a l'ajouter dans iTunes. J'ai vérifier dans "ajouter recemment", && la vidéo y etait ! J'ai même regarder dans films, elle y est et de bonne qualité d'ailleurs ! Mais, j'ai synchroniser une fois, j'ai vérifier dans le Ipod mais toujours zéro video ! J'ai synchroniser une seconde fois, mais le même résultat ! :hein:

Merci pour ta réponse, j'essayerais tout cela plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Lorsque ton iPod est connecté à iTunes, dans l'onglet de ton iPod, décoche synchroniser automatiquement.
Le but étant de gérer manuellement ta musique, tes vidéos ou tes photos.
Ainsi, tu pourras glisser ce que tu veux dans ton iPod.


----------

